# Site works under apache22 but not  apache24



## ProServ (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, server running apache24 has one site which sends a file instead of loading the page. The site uses a cgi file. Saved the file but is binary:

file aMM8A7DE

```
aMM8A7DE: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked, interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1, for FreeBSD 8.0 (800107), not stripped
```

Error log doesn't display any errors.

In the access log for this particular site doesn't show any requests which is strange.


The same site is accessible from another server which is running apache 22, it loads pages without any issues.

Have checked httpd.conf on both servers (both servers running FreeBSD 10.3-P20 AMD/64)
to be sure the mod_ are all there. Few changes from apache22 to apache24 but it looks right. Obviously something isn't right.

Appreciate any help with this.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2017)

It sounds like you didn't enable the ExecCGI option for that directory.

https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/cgi.html#configuring


----------



## ProServ (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Sir Dice, thanks for replying. 
Although I added Options ExcecCGI and restarted apache24, the results were same.  That option was not in apache22 in the VirtualHost settings. Tried changing of few of the make config options and it did not help.
As a last ditch effort, cleared out the cache in firefox. The pages loaded correctly!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2017)

ProServ said:


> That option was not in apache22 in the VirtualHost settings.


Yeah, there's a few of them. I can't remember which ones but I do believe some options are disabled by default now. That's something you need to watch out for when migrating from 2.2 to 2.4.


----------



## suntzu00 (Aug 14, 2017)

https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html


----------

